# DLA7 Chino leaving packages behind



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

How is the Chino location about leaving packaged behind? Had 50 pkgs and left 7 behind. My car was stuffed and the workers saw it, yet I was still told that I might receive a ticket


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

guess it depends on what kind of car you drive are you flexin in a spark? did you have a passenger? if you leave packages behind cuz you have other shit in your car or you have a passenger = ticket


----------



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

imfatandold said:


> guess it depends on what kind of car you drive are you flexin in a spark? did you have a passenger? if you leave packages behind cuz you have other shit in your car or you have a passenger = ticket


Nah its a 2008 camry. Tge packages i left behibd were too big to fit with what i already had


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I honestly don't understand why they allow small cars but if they are going to accept small cars like that they shouldn't act surprised when those giant boxes don't fit. They should give the small cars the racks without huge boxes. Plenty of people have bigger vehicles that those would fit in give those to them.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think drivers just don't know tetris or very bad at it. I put in the largest ones first and fit the smaller ones into the rest of the empty spaces (all the nooks and crannies, footwell of the rear seats, etc). I've done 68 in Chino and it was packed. Just need to leave the side mirrors unobstructed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If you tell them b4 you leave you usually get a pass.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I had several extra large boxes last week that took up my entire back seat. U said either those get delivered or the two bags of smaller packages get delivered but not both.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Well at DLA5 they say take as much as you can, take all the small stuff and then the bigger stuff if you can make it fit. But for sure the smaller stuff.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Definitely get a write up for taking the big ones and leaving the smaller ones behind


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

They can not give you a ticket when you show up with a medium sized vehicle as requested and it's not physically possible to get everything in. That's a screw up on their part. This happened to me once. They gave me a route with two cages filled with large packages. One look at it and you knew damn well that wasn't fitting into a car. The Blue Vest simply told me to take what I could starting with the small packages and give the rest back so she could move them onto a new route later. Definitely call customer support if you get a ticket for that. Assuming you showed up with a mid sized car you held up your end of the deal.


----------



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

Brandon Wilson said:


> They can not give you a ticket when you show up with a medium sized vehicle as requested and it's not physically possible to get everything in. That's a screw up on their part. This happened to me once. They gave me a route with two cages filled with large packages. One look at it and you knew damn well that wasn't fitting into a car. The Blue Vest simply told me to take what I could starting with the small packages and give the rest back so she could move them onto a new route later. Definitely call customer support if you get a ticket for that. Assuming you showed up with a mid sized car you held up your end of the deal.


Didnt matter. I got a ticket the next day.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

SavageSvage said:


> Well at DLA5 they say take as much as you can, take all the small stuff and then the bigger stuff if you can make it fit. But for sure the smaller stuff.


and then they ticket you behind your back.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

what's a ticket? never heard of this. well, i'd think if leaving any packages behind its best to take pictures of your car after it's loaded to have proof to dispute with support. from what i understand, if you arrive in a proper car you can't get in "trouble" if you can't take large boxes; especially, if it means driving will become unsafe (this includes if you have no clear visibility in your rear view mirror).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> (this includes if you have no clear visibility in your rear view mirror).


Not a requirement to have visibility of your rear view mirror. Side mirrors most definitely. Most of those white vans you can't see through the back. Nor any UPS or FedEx trucks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Heh... reminds me of the smart-aleck at my warehouse a while back who was trying to convince the vested overlord that he couldn't put packages on the empty passenger seat of his sedan, because "a cop told me it was illegal because the airbag would launch packages in an accident." I overheard this obvious attempt to scam a light load, and helpfully spoke up to inform them both that since the car was newer than 2006 it had passenger air bag sensors in the front seat and would disable the airbag if no person is there.

The boss-man almost lost his shit trying not to crack up laughing, and said, "there you go, load 'em up." That driver shot me the dirtiest look ever.... but I felt good.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Not a requirement to have visibility of your rear view mirror. Side mirrors most definitely. Most of those white vans you can't see through the back. Nor any UPS or FedEx trucks.


i must of got "lucky" then, but this was at DLA5 where you can get hundred different answers depending who you talk to. i just recall a block i did some time back when i was stuffed out i was told it was ok to remove a couple large boxes out my back seat (stacked on other boxes) because i could not see to the rear.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The actual CVC states that you need 2 mirrors with unobstructed view of 200 ft behind the vehicle. The left side (drivers side) is a must. Whether your center rear view is unobstructed or the right side mirror, that's completely up to the driver.


----------

